
Ask HN: What happens after you send a pitch deck that a VC asked for? - iamadmin
We were asked to send our deck and so we did. What happens after you send a pitch deck that a VC asked for ? How long to wait or conclude the outcome ?
======
fpalmans
Based on my very limited experience, VCs ask for either a one-pager or a pitch
deck to separate the wheat from the chaff. I assume very few people actually
follow up and send the info.

In my experience, VCs usually respond relatively quickly (1 to 2 days, week at
most).

If you're looking for funding, you should be pitching/trying to pitch to as
many people as possible and listen closely to the feedback you're receiving.
Don't wait for a single VC.

After a week or two, you can always send a follow-up with a friendly reminder.
Maybe asking if he has an feedback on the deck.

------
baristaGeek
Hope for the best. That being said, for the next time, I would try to tell the
person that you would prefer to pitch them with the deck (without being too
pushy).

